# CPDs and Shrimps?



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys,
Does anyone know if Celestrial Pearl Danios are good with CRS babies?
I wanted to make sure that CPDS don't eat my beauties when they breed!
let me know!


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

From what I've read, fish in general are not good with shrimp especially baby shrimp. Even if the CPDs don't eat the shrimp, I'm sure they will stress them out.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

as for protection, my tank will be very heavily planted including alot of mosses.

Anyone else know?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Nope - dont do it.



choii317 said:


> Hey guys,
> Does anyone know if Celestrial Pearl Danios are good with CRS babies?
> I wanted to make sure that CPDS don't eat my beauties when they breed!
> let me know!


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

gahhhhh I'd like somekind of fish intere.
but im gonna keep zebra ottos or regular ottos for sure.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

CPDs are great fish to keep with shrimp, but don't keep them with your pricey breeder shrimps, as they can eat the week old babies. Freely keep CPDs and adult shrimp together though. CPDs with cherries in my tank thread.

You shouldn't have any issues with the _Otocinclus affinis_.


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's funny. I have a ton of RCS babies and a handful of CRS babies in a tank with 4 adult platies, 2 adult mollies, 5 rasboras and an SAE.

This is a heavily planted tank, though. Also, I don't have any expensive shrimp that I need to breed, so no stress if a few go missing.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

PelicanFarts said:


> I don't have any expensive shrimp that I need to breed, so no stress if a few go missing.


Thats the key here, some of these shrimp sell from $5-$50 each, so each shrimp here and there adds up to a big loss, a bigger loss since those baby shrimp never had the chance to breed. Since some of these shrimp might breed as early as a dozen+ weeks old, its a shame too loose them at a couple weeks.

Cherry shrimp babies may have better survivability than CRS, because they are clear for many many mnay weeks, but CRS babies are nearly carbon copies of the adults, colour and all.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I kept CPDs in my tank of cherries and CRS because I wanted to see some fish as well. If you dont plan on breeding than that will be fine... but until I got rid of the CPDs, I never ever saw a single baby CRS. The moment I got rid of them, I started to see baby CRS. I did see lots of baby cherries with the CPDs but that may be due to the fact that I had a lot more baby cherries so when a few got eaten, it wasnt that big of a deal.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've read a published Taiwanese article on exactly this subject matter.
It encouraged Sulawesi keepers to also keep this fish in the tank. I have no idea why...

so, in agreement to what all of the above threads tell you, don't keep them in a breeding tank with MOSURA CRS, Daniel!


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

is there any dithers that i can keep? except ottos?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I keep a few panda cories in with my shrimps


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

i just bought 10 CPDs cuz i won't be able to have shrimps til very early september, i won't have anything in there except plants. So i got 10 CPds xD


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

=PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
=P =P =P

LAMERSSSSSS 

ok jk, 
show us some pix bro.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

lols add me on msn dude. 
nmy username @hotmail.com.
lols
anyways. im so lazy and it's very busy in my school lols. god damn exam coming up lol. my LED lights are doing amazing too lols ahaha.

you should get into crs again. not OEBT.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

choii317 said:


> lols add me on msn dude.
> nmy username @hotmail.com.
> lols
> anyways. im so lazy and it's very busy in my school lols. god damn exam coming up lol. my LED lights are doing amazing too lols ahaha.
> ...


Okayyy lol.
CRS...we'll see hmm
perhaps Taiwan bees?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> I kept CPDs in my tank of cherries and CRS because I wanted to see some fish as well. If you dont plan on breeding than that will be fine... but until I got rid of the CPDs, I never ever saw a single baby CRS. The moment I got rid of them, I started to see baby CRS. I did see lots of baby cherries with the CPDs but that may be due to the fact that I had a lot more baby cherries so when a few got eaten, it wasnt that big of a deal.


+1
That nice little fish are predators


----------

